# Appalachian terror unit and riots!!!!



## MrsaDeath (Mar 13, 2011)

Appalachian terror unit
peregrine
mischief brew
praxis

get pumped then hit the streets with a night of anticapitalist action!!!

Imfresistance.org


----------



## MrsaDeath (Mar 16, 2011)

View attachment 22983


----------



## Apples (Mar 17, 2011)

This is gonna be a great show.


----------



## Nelco (Mar 17, 2011)

i'm 6months prego..and trying to look out for the baby.
someone kick out fancy tail light for me.


----------



## trotsky (Mar 20, 2011)

anybody know of good places to crash in dc?


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 25, 2011)

yeaaaa! show up on the 15th for the IMF resistance network conferrence.
actually check out this lineup...
*Schedule of Events*
FRIDAY, APRIL 15
7-10 pm: IMF Resistance Network: Welcome to DC
@St. Stephenâ€™s Church â€“ 16th & Newton St, NW
*Welcome Dinner
*Film Screening
*Health & Safety Training
*Legal Training
SATURDAY, APRIL 16
6am: March Against the IMF and World Bank!
@Washington Circle â€“ 23rd & Pennsylvania Ave, NW
*Disrupt the Opening of the April 2011 Meetings!
12pm: Rally in Resistance to the IMF and World Bank!
@Murrow Park â€“ 18th & Pennsylvania Ave, NW
2pm: Break the Bank Bike Race/ Radical Scavenger Hunt
@Starts at Murrow Park â€“ 18th & Pennsylvania Ave, NW
*Race around the IMF and World Bank Meetings!
* Details TBA
7-10pm: Music to Smash Capitalism (Free Outdoor Show!)
@Freedom Plaza â€“ 14th & Pennsylvania Ave NW
*Mischief Brew
*Appalachian Terror Unit
* Praxis
* Peregrine
After the show - Nocturnal Anti-Capitalist Action
* Details TBA
SUNDAY APRIL 17
9-10am: Debrief and Consulta for September Mobilization
*Details TBA
12-4pm: Festival of Resistance
@Freedom Plaza, 14th & Pennsylvania Ave, NW
*Cakalak Thunder Marching Band
Bread and Puppet Theater
Head-Roc
Radical Puppet Groups
Radical Poetry
Speakers
And More!


----------



## Keith Khaos (Mar 31, 2011)

Allmost there


----------



## jaren (Apr 11, 2011)

I will definatly be there! Looking forward to it. But as said above does anyone know of any good places to crash?


----------



## MxEx (Apr 11, 2011)

meet at a church. Sounds pretty rad.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 2, 2011)

went.


----------

